

Fun with Javascript Functions - aspelund
http://www.49lights.com/blogg/2013/05/fun-with-javascript-functions/

======
aspelund
I'm really interested in functional programming, and here I explore some of
the features of the javascript library underscore-contrib. I'd be happy for
feedback / discussion.

~~~
jdkanani
I learnt JavaScript as my first functional programming language and I fell in
love with completely. I started underscore and backbone.js as my first library
for some internal project. As coming from Java background, functional looks
like magic, really.

~~~
aspelund
I know the feeling - unlike oo development, functional javascript feels really
beautiful. underscore is a really neat library, and underscore-contrib seems
pretty promising too.

